# Java Moss Question



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I just went to petco and bought this bendable java moss plant. It's adorable. Only the java moss is a bit brown. Do you think it will come back? I have more java moss tied to rocks and it grows perfectly. I really hope it comes back. I guess if it doesn't I can just tie some more myself to the bendy thing.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

It should come back.
Has it got much green on it at all?


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

No not much at all.... :[


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ah I wouldnt get you hopes up but with a bit of luck new roots will come through.
Why did you buy it if it was brown? Lol


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha I was so tempted because it was in the shape of a heart. I figured it would grow back but whatever lol. If it doesn't ill just put java moss on it myself.


----------

